# Internet Explorer 7 slow to shut down???



## Guttboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Here is my situation:  Internet Explorer 7, over the past month, is getting slower and slower to close the windows.  It happens when I have multiple tabs or just one window open.  When I try to close the program it takes upwards of 10 seconds to shut the program down.  Sometimes I get the unresponsive program message and the typical "do you want to send error report" to MS.

I have my antivirus up to date and scan regularly.  I use Spybot S&D as well as AdAware...also up to date and running fine.  I have defragged as well.  120Gb Hard drive with 30 GB free. Win XP Pro with SP3 running for OS.

I went to system tools and ran IE7 (No Add Ons) and it does the same thing.

Pretty much at a loss as to what is going on.....suggestions?


I may have to go the "wipe it all out" stage and do a complete reformat/reinstall but would like to avoid that if at all possible.

Thanks Folks!


----------



## meaintsmart (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know how to fix that problem, but maybe you can switch to using Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you tried  Tools---> Delete Browsing History--->Delete All?


----------



## Guttboy (Nov 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Have you tried  Tools---> Delete Browsing History--->Delete All?




Don't want to switch browsers now but thanks for the suggestion.

Erocker,

I just tried what you suggested and it "seems" to be running (closing) a bit faster....

Question for you...why would deleting the browsing history cause IE7 to close slower?  Just curious as to why that may be....


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 20, 2008)

Guttboy said:


> Don't want to switch browsers now but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Erocker,
> 
> ...



Caching uses more ram so when u have a cleared cache ram usage is lower which takes a bit faster to shut down.


----------



## Guttboy (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks spear makes sense to me!


----------



## Guttboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Update.....the clearing-o-the cache and history did not do the trick after using it a few times...

I decided to start uninstalling progs and such...much to my dismay, one of the programs deleted some sort of necessary file that prevented me from accomplishing a search or creating a restore point.  

Well that did not work so it is reinstall time.....not that it is a problem just a PITA.  It was probably time for me to do one anyway


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2008)

themas and more things run on start up also cuz this


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 23, 2008)

Try defragging your computer. Also, run CCleaner.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

as well as defragging, I'd recommend using a good registry cleaner as well - IE7 is tied into the WIN OS like your heart is to your body . . . trying to remove it usually results in Epik OS failurez

bet, getting the HDD cleaned up, and cleaning up WIN registry entries will streamline IE7 usage a bit.  Also - go through your bookmarks, and clean out what you really don't need anymore . . .

also, completely clean out your temporary internet folder - IE7 will hoard HDD space like a kid with a stolen cookie jar.  Get rid of old cookies, etc.

next up - run a good spyware/anti-virus scanner, also download Windows Defender and let that run a thorough scan (it's free, and is actually a decent program).  Anything questionable, get rid of it.


double check as well what programs WIN has running in the background (ctrl+alt+dlt), if there are some programs that are using a lot of system memory, or CPU usage, they'll slow program close time.  A/V software can get quite notorious for this, depending on what software it is . . . if you can pinpoint one specific program that is hogging resources and CPU load, it's a good bet it's slowing other software's performance.  Either eliminate it running in the background (if not needed), or attempt to configure it's run characterisitics if possible.


----------



## Guttboy (Nov 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> as well as defragging, I'd recommend using a good registry cleaner as well - IE7 is tied into the WIN OS like your heart is to your body . . . trying to remove it usually results in Epik OS failurez
> 
> bet, getting the HDD cleaned up, and cleaning up WIN registry entries will streamline IE7 usage a bit.  Also - go through your bookmarks, and clean out what you really don't need anymore . . .
> 
> ...



imperialreign,

I am in the midst of doing a total install.  I did a clean install of WinXP and took everything off the HDD.  It was time.  Your suggestions I implemented all of them the other day and I still had the problem.  Maybe it was some sort of trojan/malware (although I scan my notebook weekly with adaware/spybot and have Norton running in auto protect).

I stumbled across a pretty good guide for doing a wipe and then a clean install of everything...  http://computeradvice.mikebinns.net/index.php

Pretty decent....one thing I did not have running was, like you mentioned, Windows Defender.

I am in the process of doing the Microsoft Update.  I also decided to switch to Avast as my antivirus.  Norton is provided by my employer but from doing a bit of research, Avast seems to be much less CPU intensive...and its free!

I am almost finished with the Microsoft Updates and then I will see if there is anything that I need, driver wise, for the laptop.

Thanks again everyone for the suggestions....like I mentioned...it was about time for a reinstall of everything so that's what I am doing now!

Regards,


----------

